# How many lights should i put in?



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

I am putting in fluorescant 2x4 4 lamp t8 in a church sanctuary and fellowship hall. The sanctuary is 2376 sq ft. and the fellowship hall is 2200 sq ft. HOW MANY do I need? 10' ceiling.
Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't put in any more than necessary. That would be a wasteful use of God's money. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can you upload the PDF of the print?


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

This church is real conservative, nothing fancy, just want to be able to see. Sorry, not sure how to upload the pdf.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

truelight said:


> This church is real conservative, nothing fancy, just want to be able to see.


Two fixtures ought to do the trick, then. :jester:

Seriously, though, this is a little tougher without some basic dimensions. Got those?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I wouldn't put in any more than necessary. That would be a wasteful use of God's money. :thumbsup:



Says the guy with his hands in the offering plate. :whistling2:


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

The sanctuary (where the people will be sitting) is 44 x 44 (10' ceiling). The fellowship hall (where the people will be eating and talking) is 50 x 44' (10' ceiling).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Parabolic reflector or prismatic lens?


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Prismatic I believe


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd be doing around 20 in the sanctuary and 25 in the fellowship hall. Round numbers, without seeing the ceiling grid plan.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You should know that most of the supply houses have a lighting rep that will figure this all up for you, and give you a layout. Sounds like you might just be budgeting at the moment?


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

I appreciate it. There is no official plan yet. Just a floor plan. Thanks for your advise.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Now, you ought to know that this must pass committee, approval by the elders, the trustees, the pastor, etc etc etc. :laughing:


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to come up with a rough est for tomorrow.


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

I think I am on the committee


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

truelight said:


> I think I am on the committee


Ah well that helps quite a bit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I do a good bit of work in churches of various denominations, and sometimes it can be a special challenge. Seems like 92 people who each act like the decision maker, each with a different opinion. "Would you please tell me who's in charge", runs over and over in my mind sometimes.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

The building code will dictate the amount of light needed per sq ft.

after that,a ceiling grid plan is easy to lay out. 4' or 2' grid? Should not matter except for the quantity and price.


Go with the 20- 25 fixtures. don't forget the labor and other materials,permits etc.


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks again. great forum!


----------

